# New to the boards



## kayin (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey all,

I'm new to this forum, but have been snowboarding for 6 years now. Have been progressively getting more aggressive with my riding, this year moving into the park and doing some bigger jumps.

I'd also like to introduce you to my 2 boards..both 2010/2011 Capita Horrorscopes. One is a 155cm (Ellie) and the other is a 149 (Chuck).

Hope to provide some useful advice and obtain some useful advice from this forum!

Cheers,

Kings


----------

